# Help any of these worth anything new to bottles



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 17, 2021)

New to bottles abour 3 months in I really enjoy it please help me with of any of these are worth anything descent thank you


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 17, 2021)

Few more have couple more to post can only upload 10 at a time


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 17, 2021)

10 more


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 17, 2021)

*last for now I have more but need to get pictures of them*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2021)

10Subaruwrx said:


> *last for now I have more but need to get pictures of them*


Welcome to antique bottles!!  That Great Seal is the best one you have. It is an extract bottle. Value max is $10. Acl's may hold some value if they are in good shape but not much. Most plain modern non embossed bottles are not worth anything. Not sure about that Hires bottle. This is a fun hobby and I am glad your here. Here is a link to some info on The Styron Beggs Co. He also sold whiskey and their sampler bottles are common.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 





						Styron, Beggs & Company - Licking County Library's Wiki!
					






					wiki.lickingcountylibrary.info
				












						Vtg The Styron Beggs Newark Ohio Great Seal Glass Whiskey Flask Bottle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg The Styron Beggs Newark Ohio Great Seal Glass Whiskey Flask Bottle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 17, 2021)

The Styron Beggs bottle is actually a flavoring extract bottle.


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 17, 2021)

These are my 2 latest from yesterday


----------



## RCO (Jun 17, 2021)

you have a couple interesting soda's  , the upper 10 and royal crown acl bottles are neat ones . not sure about the value of either as I haven't seen the upper 10 before


----------



## 10Subaruwrx (Jun 17, 2021)

RCO said:


> you have a couple interesting soda's  , the upper 10 and royal crown acl bottles are neat ones . not sure about the value of either as I haven't seen the upper 10 before


Those were what got me into collecting they were my gramdads he had them in his garage and I found them when he passed away cleaning out the garage he collected anything and everyhting so I got into the bottle hunting and collecting just recently when I re found them in a shoe box in my shed


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> The Styron Beggs bottle is actually a flavoring extract bottle.


I know that, this system and the spell check are my biggest enemy. I corrected that error before posting the reply but some how it changed it back to the original error. I can't win. I think what happened was after I corrected my error, I went off site to get a couple of links to add to my reply. When I went back into this site it had changed back for some reason. It has done this to me before. I should proof read. Oh well, good eye buddy. Thanks for keeping me honest. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 17, 2021)

Upper 10 is worth about $15. The embossed milks may have a little value around most likely $15-$20


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Upper 10 is worth about $15. The embossed milks may have a little value around most likely $15-$20


Upper10 is in the best shape out of all the Acl's.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2021)

10Subaruwrx said:


> These are my 2 latest from yesterday


That bottom picture is the sample whiskey bottle Styron Beggs Co. You got this and the flavoring extract bottle. Great stuff.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Upper10 is in the best shape out of all the Acl's.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes and for ACL collectors condition is everything. The rest hold little to no value as sadly the condition is rough and they are common


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Yes and for ACL collectors condition is everything. The rest hold little to no value as sadly the condition is rough and they are common


That's pretty much how I started out. I used to bring home such garbage. If it was full, in to the box with the other crap (Acl's so bad you can't read the embossing when wet and then only at certain angles). I figure I was a better trash remover than bottle collector. Eventually I got to know what makes a bottle valuable. Funny because before I found out I was happy not knowing. My taste has changed, is it because i discovered what others like? You know I used to be such a rebel, lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 18, 2021)

S


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's pretty much how I started out. I used to bring home such garbage. If it was full, in to the box with the other crap (Acl's so bad you can't read the embossing when wet and then only at certain angles). I figure I was a better trash remover than bottle collector. Eventually I got to know what makes a bottle valuable. Funny because before I found out I was happy not knowing. My taste has changed, is it because i discovered what others like? You know I used to be such a rebel, lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Still acl bottles can go for good money in rough shape. Saw a acl bottle with a ship on it go for $250 and it was mostly gone, but it was the first known example


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> S
> 
> Still acl bottles can go for good money in rough shape. Saw a acl bottle with a ship on it go for $250 and it was mostly gone, but it was the first known example


Do you remember the name?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Do you remember the name?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No. Sadly. Pretty sure it was from NH


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 18, 2021)

Was it a Bang?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 18, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Was it a Bang?


 No. It had beverages at the end of the name


----------

